# Apple Store down, MacBook update



## bbloke (May 15, 2007)

I've just noticed the Apple Store is down in the UK and in the US.  Looking at the front page of the (US) Apple web site, there is an announcement of new MacBooks, with an Intel Core 2 Duo at 2.16 GHz, 1 GB of RAM, and a 200 GB hard drive.  I don't yet know if there are any other changes to Apple's line-up...


----------



## fryke (May 15, 2007)

Apple Stores back up, no other changes afaics. Bit of a lackluster update, I think. A tad faster, 'bit more memory, I guess (I'm not sure whether they had 1 GB or 512 MB at the base before), same prices. Nothing earth-shattering.


----------



## Ferdinand (May 15, 2007)

Since they updated the store, the Apple website is awwwwfuly slooooow. The only fast webpage is the main store window. Everything is else is so slow that Safari says "Can't find server" after 5 mins of loading...


----------



## aicul (May 15, 2007)

The swiss store was also out and is also a slow-coach and honestly the upgraded products are not so glittering. 

So is there some other reason for all this?


----------



## Satcomer (May 15, 2007)

I actually bought one today to give to my Nephew for Graduation.


----------



## fryke (May 15, 2007)

Nice of you.


----------



## nixgeek (May 15, 2007)

fryke said:


> Apple Stores back up, no other changes afaics. Bit of a lackluster update, I think. A tad faster, 'bit more memory, I guess (I'm not sure whether they had 1 GB or 512 MB at the base before), same prices. Nothing earth-shattering.



I thought the same thing as well.  I'm also assuming these don't use the Santa Rosa architecture.  Hopefully we'll see these on the MacBook Pro updates whenever they happen.  It would make sense on those portables since they are meant for more professional use.  The same thing is happening with the PC laptops using Intel's architecture (Centrino Duo and Centrino Pro, the latter being Santa Rosa and supporting Intel's vPro management solution).


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 15, 2007)

i'm still not happy about the ram limits... i mean, before the intel switch when was the last time apple sold machines that you could only double the ram on? i mean, that's going to be bloody useless in 3-4 years!  

my powermac came with 256 as standard 2 and half years ago, which was just about fine for panther, just as 1gb is comfortable for tiger now.

if my mac had the same limits as these intel books, i'd be trying to run leopard on 512mb ram with no upgrade option...  that's really bad... in 2 years i've octupled the amount of ram in here.


----------



## Veljo (May 15, 2007)

Looks like I made the right decision &#8212; I bought a 2GHz/2GB RAM/80GB model for my girlfriend for her graduation, and seeing these rather minor updates makes me comfortable with my decision. She's not gonna use the extra 0.16GHz or 120GB hard drive, so it's all good. I'm actually glad I didn't wait, because in the small chance they did do some kind of major update I'd have to wait even further for the second revision so they had time to iron out some bugs.

A LOT of people aren't happy about this update though!


----------



## Ferdinand (May 15, 2007)

Well, it's better than no upgrade at all!


----------



## irfaan (May 16, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> I'm also assuming these don't use the Santa Rosa architecture. ....  The same thing is happening with the PC laptops using Intel's architecture (Centrino Duo and Centrino Pro, the latter being Santa Rosa and supporting Intel's vPro management solution).



Could you explain further what Santa Rosa is, and what they would have upgraded to (and when).  I bought my macbook last September.  Whats the differences in architecture?

I'm not very savy when it comes to actual programing and engineering concepts, but will understand it if you can give enough details and explanation in somewhat laymens terms.

Thanks


----------



## Timotheos (May 16, 2007)

I like the idea of having 200GB standard hard drive. Pretty impressive if you ask me. Apart from that, I guess its just a tiny update on the 2nd greatest laptop range on the shelf.


----------



## Satcomer (May 16, 2007)

irfaan said:


> Could you explain further what Santa Rosa is, and what they would have upgraded to (and when).  I bought my macbook last September.  Whats the differences in architecture?



You can get a good idea reading this review.


----------



## Damrod (May 16, 2007)

IMO, a very cheap update with all possible updates that were mentioned here and there (like LED powered screens etc).

When are the Mac minis going to get an overhaul anyways?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 16, 2007)

I just purchased one yesterday, May 15, from the Apple Store La Cantera in San Antonio as a graduation present to myself.  Woohoo for me!

It's a white one, base model (2.0GHz, 1GB, 80GB), and I picked it up for $1099 minus a $100 dollar discount (don't ask) for a grand total of $999 + tax.  Not bad at ALL, in my humble opinion.

I'm loving it so far.  Upgrading from my 500MHz G4 desktop to this is nothing short of amazing.  Fine little piece of hardware here.  I plan on doing an upgrade to 2.0GB of RAM when possible, but for now, it feels oh-so-nice to be portable, wireless and speedy.


----------



## Spiral Girl (May 16, 2007)

My sister wants to upgrade her older Powerbook PC G4 so maybe we'll get a new one.  She only had 80GB hard drive and it's about used up.  The only downside about the newer Macbook Pros is I heard there is no dial up option on the machine.  If so then that would be a drawback.  I've had problems with my internet and dial up was a great option to talk to them online. 

S.


----------



## icemanjc (May 16, 2007)

Spiral Girl said:


> The only downside about the newer Macbook Pros is I heard there is no dial up option on the machine.  If so then that would be a drawback.  I've had problems with my internet and dial up was a great option to talk to them online.


They have a USB  Modem that you can buy when you customize your order.

I still don't see why they give an option for a combo drive, my ibook from 2002 has a combo drive, its been 5 years, they seem kind of late.

I don't think running on 512 mb of ram for 10.4.9 is so bad, I have an iMac G5  (first gen.) 1.6 ghz, and it works perfectly, but I only use ilife, CS 2, so I don't really need a powerhouse for programs like Final Cut Pro, so I think for some one who just wants a nice computer, its good for them.


----------



## ex2bot (May 20, 2007)

512 MB isn't enough to run multiple programs on the Intel Macs, especially if they're not all universal (native). I upgraded my MB Pro to 1.5 Gig from .5 Gig. Much better.

Doug


----------



## fryke (May 20, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> I still don't see why they give an option for a combo drive, my ibook from 2002 has a combo drive, its been 5 years, they seem kind of late.


Probably in order to be able to sell us one for 1099$.  ... Seriously, though: A lot of people don't really need to burn DVDs. Heck: I'd even leave out the optical drive altogether for an even thinner and - more importantly - lighter notebook. (A 12" widescreen model without optical drive sounds sweet to me.)


----------



## Ferdinand (May 20, 2007)

fryke said:


> Heck: I'd even leave out the optical drive altogether for an even thinner and - more importantly - lighter notebook.



If you have a second Mac with an optical drive (desktop or laptop), you won't need one on the laptop, I agree. BUT: If, for example you're a student who wants a cheap notebook, you would need one, otherwise you couldn't import and music Cds, couldn't install any software, OR back up using CDs...
And if you're taking it on vacation with you, it might be practical to burn your vacation photos on CD, so you have more space on your HD, especially if you're staying longer somewhere.


----------



## fryke (May 21, 2007)

external DVD-rewriters are cheap enough. Unless you need to import your CDs in the garden, that'd even work then. but I'm not talking about a student's notebook, rather a professional's.


----------

